

Public or Private? - mwcampbell
https://glyph.twistedmatrix.com/2014/11/to-public-or-not-to-public.html

======
kazagistar
Make private accessible, but with large disclaimers about lack of future
proofing. For example, using a secondary "unstable" API.

